# Checking Age of Revolver?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

How would one go about finding out how old their S&W revolver is? I've sold some used ones where I work and never know how to answer this question. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

There are at least three ways to find out this info. The easiest is to call the factory 1-800-331-0852. Or you can post on the S&W forum http://smith-wessonforum.com/eve or you can buy the Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

What hberttmank said. While you can get a guesstimate from a table in standard Catalog or other book. the official word has to come from S&W either a verbal answer or a letter ( $30.00 from Roy Jinks S&W Historian) S&W did not send out or make guns in strict numerical order. I know one collector that has 2 guns with almost consective serial numbers but the letters say that they left the factory almost 10 years apart. In S&W anything is possible.


----------

